# For Sale...yamaha 3000Iseb Inverter/generator



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I have decided to sell my Yamaha 3000ISEB Generator/Inverter. I no longer need it. It as close to new as you can get.
I bought it new, have always changed oil every year, even if I didn't use it much.
It has very low hours, I'm gonna guess approx. 40 hrs. On it.
Comes with cover, the cover does have s small tear in it. If interested please email me or call.
620-899-5327
Email address is [email protected]


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Give us a price and pic if you can. Lot's of us are always looking for an upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm trying to add pics thru my IPhone and not getting the job done... Errrr. Does anyone know what im doing wrong?
I'm asking $1650 OBO, working on pics


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.wisesales.com/YamahaEF3000iSEB.html

Does this help???


----------

